# MTB-Rennen Taunustrails am 16.7.2006



## specialized Man (14. Mai 2006)

Hallo Biker,
Probleme sind dazu da, gelöst zu werden. Uns wurde am 12.5.2006 vom Forstamt Königstein ein Teil(10 km) unserer Rundstrecke gestrichen. Wenn nicht unser Bürgermeister, der Landrat und der 1. Beigeordnete hinter uns stehen würden, wäre das Rennen vom Naturpark-Hochtaunus und dem FA Königstein abgelehnt worden.
Das bedeutet, wir haben leider nur einen Rundkurs von ca. 23 km(700 hm) zur Verfügung. Trotzdem wollen wir natürlich das Rennen durchführen und hoffen auf große Unterstützung. Da wir jetzt nicht die Zeit haben, lange herumzudiskutieren, müssen wir diese Kröte so schlucken und werden versuchen, das Beste daraus zu machen. Deswegen verändern sich die Streckenlängen wie folgt.
Neue Streckenlängen
Youngster-Cup	15km (ca.  450 hm = 1/2 Runde) unverändert!
Kurzstrecke	37km (ca. 1150 hm = 1 1/2 Runden)
Mittelstrecke	60km (ca. 1850 hm = 2 1/2 Runden)
Langstrecke	83km (ca. 2550 hm = 3 1/2 Runden)
Wer sich schon angemeldet hat, hat jetzt folgende Möglichkeiten:
A)          Abmelden und sein Geld zurück zu bekommen => dann bitte  Kontonummer angeben.
B)	Ummelden => dann bitte angeben wohin
Gruß
Rainer Tisch
Tsg-Eppstein
[email protected]


----------



## Trollobaby (14. Mai 2006)

super, was für Opfer.
Was war den die Begrundung und um welchen Teil handelt es sich.

Auf jeden Fall trotzdem veranstalten. Ich werde vorraussichtlich dieses Jahr dabei sein ( zum ersten mal).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthias (14. Mai 2006)

Hallo!

Ich lasse mich natürlich von so einer oberbürokratischen Entscheidung von der Teilnahme am Marathon nicht abhalten.
Nachteilig ist nur, das die Gesamtstrecke mit etwas mehr als 23 km relativ kurz ist d.h. Überrundungen und die verschiedenen Distanzen sind schwer zu entflechten.

Zur Info für alle die hier mitlesen  aber nicht hier wohnen:
Sowohl am Judenkopf, wie auch am Rossert - insbesondere im Bereich des Steinbruchs - fand im Winter Holzeinschlag statt, der langjährige Spuren hinterläßt. Gerade letzte Woche wurde im Bereich des Steinbruchs "Baumkosmetik" durchgeführt und zwar in der Art, das entlang von Forstautobahnen Äste bis in einige Meter Höhe weggeschnitten wurden.
Ähnlich wie am Atzelberg bis kl. Feldberg. Nur das da noch zusätzlich der Baumterminator zuvor im Einsatz war.
Da fehlt irgendwo die Verältnismäßigkeit!

Euch Veranstaltern wünsche ich gute Nerven und Durchhaltevermögen
cu
Matthias


----------



## m.a.t. (14. Mai 2006)

specialized Man schrieb:
			
		

> Uns wurde am 12.5.2006 vom Forstamt Königstein ein Teil(10 km) unserer Rundstrecke gestrichen....


Ja super was soll das denn  
Ich glaube dass ich nicht annähernd nachfühlen kann, wie es euch als Veranstalter nach der ganzen Arbeit bei so einer Nachricht geht.
Bin trotzdem dabei, aber da muss jemand für mich die Runden mitzählen.
ciao, matthias


----------



## wissefux (15. Mai 2006)

äußerst bedauerlich  
werde mir entsprechende konsequenzen überlegen und mich eventuell auf der strecke ummelden  
allerdings warte ich erst mal ab, wie der neue verlauf der strecke aussehen wird.
denn 10 km zu streichen ist bei ner 30 km strecke schon ne menge holz. kann mir momentan gar nicht vorstellen, welche 10 km das sein sollten  

bin dennoch überzeugt, dass ihr das (wie immer) noch ordentlich hinbekommen werdet. CHACKA, ihr schafft das


----------



## Poppei (15. Mai 2006)

Also die Waldarbeiten am Rossert ( Steinbruch ) finde ich auch seltsam.

Habe ich das jetzt richtig verstanden, dass nur noch die 23 km Strecke zur Verfügung steht ?


----------



## trekkinger (15. Mai 2006)

Ich werde (voraussichtlich) trotzdem mitfahren. Ebenfalls zum ersten mal.


----------



## specialized Man (16. Mai 2006)

Hallo Biker,

Nach einigem Hin und Her konnten wir uns heute mit dem FA auf einen für alle akzeptablen Kompromiss einigen. Der Rundkurs hat jetzt laut digitaler Karte eine Länge von ca. 30 km bei ca. 900 hm.

Deswegen verändern sich die Streckenlängen gegenüber den Angaben im Flyer und der Presse wie folgt.

Neue Streckenlängen
Youngster-Cup                    15km (ca. 450hm) 12-16 Jahre d.h. Jg. 93-90 unverändert!
Kurzstrecke                        30km (ca. 900hm   = 1 Runde)
Mittelstrecke                      60km (ca. 1800hm = 2 Runden)
Langstrecke                       90km (ca. 2700hm = 3 Runden)

Wir denken die paar verlorenen Kilometer sind zu verschmerzen(dafür könnt ihr schneller fahren ;-)) und freuen uns auf das Event.

Sorry für die entstandenen Unruhe. 

Gruß an alle und weiterhin viel Spaß beim Biken

Eppstein der 16.5. 

Euer Orga-Team


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (16. Mai 2006)

Schön, daß eine Einigung erzeilt werden konnte! Ich denke, die Runde wird auch trotz dem Verlust von 3 km und 150 hm noch sehr anspruchsvoll sein. Freu´ mich drauf!


----------



## trekkinger (3. Juli 2006)

Hallo!

Der Termin rückt näher und da hätte ich noch ein zwei Fragen.

Eigentlich wollte ich ja die 60km-Distanz fahren, für die meine Kondition im derzeitigen Fitnesszustand nicht wirklich ausreicht; jedenfalls nicht mit einem Durchschnitt von 15,5kmh. Meine Credo heisst "Hauptsache ankommen", da dies mein erster Marathon sein wird. Da hätte ich wenig Lust, umgeleitet zu werden.

1. Kann ich mich kurzfristig am besagten Tag entscheiden, welche Distanz ich fahren werde oder muss ich das vorher festlegen?

2. Wird man tatsächlich direkt nach überschreiten de 15,5kmh-Durchschnitts umgeleitet oder gibt es da eine gewisse Karenzzeit?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (3. Juli 2006)

trekkinger schrieb:
			
		

> 1. Kann ich mich kurzfristig am besagten Tag entscheiden, welche Distanz ich fahren werde oder muss ich das vorher festlegen?


Das geht meines Wissens jetzt nur zwischen Lang- und Mitteldistanz, da die die gleiche Startzeit haben. Die Kurzstrecke hat ja eine andere Startzeit, die auch in dem Sportident-Chip eingespeichert ist. Daher kannst du soviel ich weiß nicht nach der Mitteldistanz einfach auf Kurzstrecke umsteigen oder nach der Kurzdistanz noch ´ne Runde dran hängen.



			
				trekkinger schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Wird man tatsächlich direkt nach überschreiten de 15,5kmh-Durchschnitts umgeleitet oder gibt es da eine gewisse Karenzzeit?


Der Schnitt gilt nur für die Einfahrt in die dritte Runde, sprich Langdistanz. Für die Mitteldistanz ist mir kein Limit bekannt. Wär auch ziemlich unpraktisch, da ich mir momentan auch Gedanken machen müßte, wenn ich einen 15,er Schitt hin donern sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trekkinger (3. Juli 2006)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:
			
		

> Der Schnitt gilt nur für die Einfahrt in die dritte Runde, sprich Langdistanz. Für die Mitteldistanz ist mir kein Limit bekannt. Wär auch ziemlich unpraktisch, da ich mir momentan auch Gedanken machen müßte, wenn ich einen 15,er Schitt hin donern sollte.


Dann bin ich schonmal nicht alleine. 

Wenn ich nicht an einen Schnitt gebunden bin, würde ich schon die 60km wagen. Ich hoffe Du hast recht.



> Das geht meines Wissens jetzt nur zwischen Lang- und Mitteldistanz, da die die gleiche Startzeit haben. Die Kurzstrecke hat ja eine andere Startzeit, die auch in dem Sportident-Chip eingespeichert ist. Daher kannst du soviel ich weiß nicht nach der Mitteldistanz einfach auf Kurzstrecke umsteigen oder nach der Kurzdistanz noch ´ne Runde dran hängen.


Ich meinte auch eher, beim Abholen des Chips zu wissen und zu entscheiden, was ich fahren möchte. 
Vllt. verbessert sich meine Form bis dahin ein wenig.


----------



## wissefux (4. Juli 2006)

für die mitteldistanz gibts kein zeitlimit.

man kann sich auch noch am renntag ummelden oder gar erst anmelden. hab das auch schon gemacht. ist natürlich mit etwas aufwand für die veranstalter verbunden. nachmelden kostet 6 euro und ist nur möglich, wenn es noch startplätze gibt.
ob ummelden was kostet, weiß ich nicht ...

im zweifelsfall mal langdistanz anmelden und je nach befinden aussteigen. damit ist man zwar nicht in den ergebnislisten, aber darauf kommt es den meisten ja eh nicht so an ...


----------



## specialized Man (4. Juli 2006)

Noch mal vom Veranstalter:

1. Mittel und Langstrecke werden zusammen gestartet. Deswegen sind auch die Zielzeiten überhaupt vergleichbar.

2. Nur für die Langstrecke gibt es ein Zeitlimit von 3:50 Std. für die ersten beiden Runden. Für die Teilnehmer heißt das, wer nach 15:20 Uhr den Schmerzberg hochfährt biegt direkt links ins Ziel ab, eine Weiterfahrt ist dann nicht mehr möglich. Da wird es auch keine Karenzzeit geben, es sei denn die entsprechenden Posten haben es verpennt, die Strecke abzuriegeln.

3. Wer als Mittelstreckler vor 15:20 Uhr den Schmerzberg passiert, kann also wenn er sich Entsprechendes zutraut auch noch eine Runde dranhängen, "so zum Geniesen halt". Wie Wissefux schon schreibt, für Mittelstreckler gibt es kein Zeitlimit jedenfalls nicht um diese Uhrzeit. Tatsache ist, dass wir Veranstalter irgendwann mal nach Hause wollen, wer also gegen 17:30 - 18:00 Uhr(da schätzen wir den Einlauf der letzten Langstreckler) nicht im Ziel ist, hat dann unter Umständen Pech gehabt.

4. Kurzstrecke ist Kurzstrecke und bleibt Kurzstrecke. Die Erklärung dafür, dass es hier keinen Wechsel geben kann, hat Schwarzer Kater oben schon gegeben. Sonst müssten wir alle Startgruppen zusammen starten, das wollen wir euch nicht zumuten, wird so schon schlimm genug auf den ersten Kilometern. 

5. Eine Ummeldung zwischen Mittel und Langstrecke ist nicht unbedingt notwendig am Starttag schon garnicht. 
Das liegt auch daran, dass die Startnummern personalisiert sind, das heißt euer Vorname steht auch drauf. Wenn jetzt also einer am Sonntagmorgen ummeldet, bekäme er eine andere Nummer(passend zur Strecke) aus dem Nachmelderbereich. Abgesehen von dem Aufwand, den wir damit bei der Anmeldung haben bringt das garnichts.

6. Zur Info, bei der Einfahrt in die zweite und dritte Runde wird durch ein Handgerät auf den Teilnehmerchip eine Kontrollmessung eingetragen. Im Ziel wird der Chip ausgelesen. Wer eine Kontrollmessung drauf hat war 60 km, wer zwei Kontrollmessungen drauf hat war also 90 km unterwegs. Wichtig ist, einen Wechsel den Leuten von der Zeitnahme nochmal zu sagen um einfach Missverständnisse auszuräumen. Bei mehr als 600 Teilnehmern, die ins Ziel einrollen, kann schnell mal was schief gehen. Der kleine Ergebnis-Zettel, den man im Ziel bekommt, hat dann natürlich nur einen vorläufigen Charakter da man erst noch in den anderen Lauf umgebucht werden muss. Auf der entgültigen Ergebnisliste wird man dann allerdings richtig zugeordnet.

So ich hoffe, das beantwortet jetzt die Fragen zum Thema Wechsel Mittel-Langstrecke

Gruß
Rainer Tisch


----------



## SaTiZ (4. Juli 2006)

Hallo,
ich überlege ob ich mich für die Kurzstrecke anmelde. 30-40 km fahre ich öfters, allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob ich schon jemals 900 hm gefahren bin, ich glaube eher nicht. Dieses Jahr bin ich auch erst ca.400 km gefahren. Eigentlich ist doch dabei sein alles, oder soll ich besser fürs nächste Jahr trainieren?


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (4. Juli 2006)

SaTiZ schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> ich überlege ob ich mich für die Kurzstrecke anmelde. 30-40 km fahre ich öfters, allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob ich schon jemals 900 hm gefahren bin, ich glaube eher nicht. Dieses Jahr bin ich auch erst ca.400 km gefahren. Eigentlich ist doch dabei sein alles, oder soll ich besser fürs nächste Jahr trainieren?


Unsinn! Die Runde ist zwar nicht ohne, aber mit dem nötigen Willen von jedem zu bewältigen. Sie es als Herausforderung und melde dich an!


----------



## SaTiZ (4. Juli 2006)

Recht hast Du.
Da ich auch im DIMB bin, geb ich den als Verein an?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trekkinger (4. Juli 2006)

@Rainer
Mir ging es um einen kurzfristigen Wechsel von der Kurz- in die Langstrecke. Die Frage dafür ist nun beantwortet. Da es kein Zeitlimit für die mittlere Dist. gibt, werde ich die auch fahren.




			
				wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> im zweifelsfall mal langdistanz anmelden und je nach befinden aussteigen. damit ist man zwar nicht in den ergebnislisten, aber darauf kommt es den meisten ja eh nicht so an ...


"Hauptsache ankommen" ist mein Ziel, aber auf einer Ergebnisliste möchte ich trotzdem stehen. Mich mit anderen zu vergleichen ist mir nicht unwichtig. Ist eben mein erster Marathon.


----------



## wissefux (5. Juli 2006)

so wie rainer geschrieben hat, kann man ja zwischen lang- und mittelstrecke frei wählen. das ist doch optimal   und ein "dnf" gibts dann auch nicht, wenn man auf lang gemeldet war und nach mittel ins ziel abbiegt. nach 3 mal schulberg werden das bestimmt einige machen


----------



## trekkinger (5. Juli 2006)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> so wie rainer geschrieben hat, kann man ja zwischen lang- und mittelstrecke frei wählen. das ist doch optimal


Ist es, aber nicht für mich.   Danach wäre ich klinisch tot, wobei ich es nichtmal ins Ziel schaffen würde.

Ich freu mich schon!


----------



## Flying-Wulf (8. Juli 2006)

Kann man sich noch anmelden und wenn ja,

WO??   

hab hier irgendwie nix dazu gefunden oder habs übersehen.
Wäre nett wenn mir einer weiter helfen könnte.


----------



## wissefux (8. Juli 2006)

online unter www.taunustrails.de bis zum 12.07. oder danach vor ort, dann aber mit nachmeldegebühr von 6 euro ...

edit : schon ab 10.07. ist auch online die nachmeldegebühr fällig. so stehts zumindest auf der website ...


----------



## Flying-Wulf (8. Juli 2006)

Vielen Dank
damit ist mir geholfen   
Dann jetzt mal schnell anmelden 6 sind 2 *KALTE* Weizen


----------



## SaTiZ (11. Juli 2006)

Gude,
da ich mich auch angemeldet habe, hab ich jetzt noch ne Frage.
Wie läuft das mit der Verpflegung? Es gibt ja Verpflegungspunkte, kann ich mir da Wasser in meine Trinkflasche umfüllen, oder nimmt man sich einfach eine Trinkflasche vom Verpflegungspunkt mit?
Es ist halt mein erstes MTB-Rennen..

Danke
Sascha


----------



## wissefux (11. Juli 2006)

ich sach mal so : sowohl als auch

zumindest war das im letzten jahr so ...

je weiter hinten man aber fährt, desto geringer ist in der regel die wahrscheinlichkeit, ne flasche abzubekommen.

nachfüllen sollte aber kein thema sein, kostet halt etwas mehr zeit.

ich persönlich fahre eigentlich lieber mit trinkrucksack. da trinkt es sich einfach besser während der fahrt. gerade auf dieser strecke gibt es wenig möglichkeiten, mal in ruhe zur trinkflasche zu greifen.


----------



## trekkinger (11. Juli 2006)

Gute Info. Dann werde ich die Blase doch ganz voll machen und zusätzlich eine leere Flasche mitnehmen.

Gibt es da nur dieses Rossbacher Sport oder auch deren normales Wasser?


----------



## wissefux (11. Juli 2006)

rossbacher sport gibts auf jeden fall. aber was es sonst noch gibt, kann ich jetzt nicht sagen.

mir fällt gerade noch ein weiterer vorteil des trinkrucksacks ein : der kann net aus dem flaschenhalter fallen  
wie oft sehe ich bei rennen volle trinkflaschen auf und neben der piste. da möchte ich nicht der fahrer sein, der nun nix mehr hat ...
in eppstein muß man nun höchstens ca. 15 km ohne was auskommen, das dürfte gerade noch so gehen. aber toll ist das auch nicht gerade bei der zu erwartenden hitze ...

ein trinkrucksack ist halt etwas nerviger, da man das gewicht direkt am rücken hat ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## janosch- (12. Juli 2006)

die Verpflegung würde mich auch nochmal interessieren...
hoffe, meine fragen sind nicht zu pedantisch ;-)

laut Website gibt's: Wasser, Rossbacher Sport, Riegel, Bananen, etc.

Was ist Rossbacher Sport? Apfelsaftschorle?
Gibts Iso?
Was für Riegel sind das?
Gibts auch Gels? Und Cola?

1000dank!


----------



## wissefux (12. Juli 2006)

rosbacher sport ist so ne art apfelschorle.

nähere infos hier : http://www.rosbacher.com/sortiment/sport

vielleicht sagt ja noch mal jemand von der orga was zu den riegeln usw. da bin ich jetzt überfragt ...


----------



## janosch- (12. Juli 2006)

ok danke!


----------



## SaTiZ (12. Juli 2006)

Vielen Dank für die Infos


----------



## Papajack (13. Juli 2006)

Bis wann können am Samstag die Startunterlagen abgeholt werden? Werde ca.18:30 in der Nähe sein, ist das noch o.K. In der Ausschreibung steht nur "ab 15 Uhr".

Danke!


----------



## wissefux (13. Juli 2006)

bin mit nicht ganz sicher, meine aber bis 18.00 uhr offiziell ...

vielleicht sind aber noch leute von der orga später vor ort. wenn du eh in der nähe bist, schau halt mal vorbei ...


----------



## trekkinger (13. Juli 2006)

Bis wann sollte man die Startunterlagen spätestens abgeholt haben?
Perso muss ich ja wohl keinen mitbringen,oder.


----------



## wissefux (14. Juli 2006)

anmeldung am renntag bis ca. 11.15 uhr. so steht es auf der homepage ...

von ausweis steht da nix  
obwohl es bei manchen sicher angebracht wäre, sieh "jarno" bakker in schotten


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (14. Juli 2006)

Stimmt nicht ganz lieber Fux! Auf der Website steht: 



> Die Zeit der Voranmeldung ist um. Mittlerweile ist eine Nachmeldegebühr von 6,-  erforderlich. Die Onlineanmeldung ist bis Donnerstag den 13. 7. 24:00 Uhr offen. Danach sind die Nachmeldungen vor Ort am *Samstag den 15.7. zwischen 15:00 und 18:00 Uhr *oder am *Sonntag von 9:00 - 10:30 Uhr *möglich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (14. Juli 2006)

meine infos stammen aus dem offiziellen programm der website :

zitat : 

Sonntag
16.7.2006

ab 9:00 Uhr
 Abholen der Startunterlagen; es gibt Kaffee und Kuchen, das Werkstattzelt für die kleinen Katastrophen ist offen 

ab 11:15
 Runterrollen zum Start (Eppsteiner Innenstadt) ca. 1km locker nach unten rollen und warm machen 


denke aber, dass die infos auf der startseite aktueller sind ...

kommt einfach rechtzeitig und nicht auf den letzten drücker zum race !


----------



## kimpel (14. Juli 2006)

sacht mal, weiss ener von euch wo es da eigentlich den versprochenen kaffee am morgen gibt? letztes jahr hab ich denn auch shcon nicht gefunden und ich brauc doch meine drogen


----------



## scottiee (15. Juli 2006)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> ich persönlich fahre eigentlich lieber mit trinkrucksack. da trinkt es sich einfach besser während der fahrt. gerade auf dieser strecke gibt es wenig möglichkeiten, mal in ruhe zur trinkflasche zu greifen.



so isses

gruus


----------



## trekkinger (16. Juli 2006)

Bin zwar nicht im Rennen erster, dafür aber hier. 


Es war saugeil, auch wenn ich zwischendurch nicht gewusst habe, ob ich es überhaupt schaffe. Bin dann aber trotzdem angekomen. 


Die Strecke war einfach super. Feinste Trails - ein besonderes Erlebnis. Nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder mit von der Partie. So nebenbei auch noch ein paar nette Leute kennengelernt (Astrokill & Schwarzer Kater  , von den anderen weiss ich die Namen nicht).


Jetzt werde ich erstmal meine Wunden lecken. 


VG
Kai


----------



## Adrenalino (16. Juli 2006)

So, aus dem anderen Thread kopiert und hier mal eingesetzt:

Bin eben gerade zurück und will gleich mal meinen Senf loswerden!

POSITIV : 

- Strecke landschaftlich top, alles dabei, schöne Trails
- Alle 15km ne Verpflegung, gerade bei der Hitze hab ich jedenfalls nach jeder Runde ne Flasche gebraucht
- Gute Pasta im Ziel
- Zeitnahme schnell und unkompliziert

NEGATIV : 

- BITTE BITTE BITTE NÄCHSTES JAHR 60KM UND 90KM GETRENNT STARTEN LASSEN!!! Wenn man nicht ganz vorne stand beim Start hatte man auf der ersten Runde ganz schön gelitten. Boah, war das langsam teilweise.....
- Streckenbeschilderung teilweise sehr sehr schlecht! Ich war 2x in einer größeren Gruppe die sich total verfahren hat weil nur ein einziger Pfeil an einem Baum versteckt den Abzweig anzeigte.....hat gut und gerne 2-3 Min. gekostet.......
- Wenn im Internet auf der Seite des Veranstalters folgendes steht :

_*Die Sollzeit für die ersten 60km liegt bei 3:50 Stunden(Schnitt von 15,5 km/h), wer diese nicht schafft, wird dann automatisch ins Ziel umgeleitet und dort gewertet*_

...dann erwarte ich auch daß ich auch dann auf die Langstrecke abbiegen darf wenn ich bei 3:49:35 an der Streckenteilung bin. Ich war für die Langstrecke gemeldet, durfte aber nicht weiterfahren. Trotz Diskussion nix zu machen.  
Klar, ich hätte vorher mehr Gas geben können. Aber wenn man sich wie oben erwähnt verfährt mangels korrekter Beschilderung nützt die Zeit auch nix mehr. Muss man denn so kleinlich sein???

Vielleicht seh ich die Sache auch etwas zu verkrampft.....verstehen tue ich es trotzdem nicht. Ich wollte weiterfahren und hatte noch genug Körner.....so bin ich halt für die mittlere gewertet worden.

Schaunmerma mit nächstem Jahr. Bin jetzt leicht gefrustet, trotz der tollen Strecke.

EDIT :  Das mit der Beschilderung ging mir nicht alleine so, meinem Kumpel ist das gleiche passiert und im Ziel hab ich von mind. 10 Leuten gehört die sich darüber beschwert haben. Das soll der Veranstalter aber nicht falsch verstehen sondern als Anregung zum besser machen aufnehmen.


----------



## wondermike (16. Juli 2006)

Also ich bin eigentlich ein großer Verfahrensexperte, d.h. ich schaffe es immer mich zu verfahren. Diesmal hatte ich aber keine Chance. Es war immer genau da ein Pfeil wo man ihn gebraucht hat. Also, ich denke, an der Beschilderung gab's wirklich nix zu meckern. Das Rennen war echt geil und ich bin total platt. Habe mich gerade mit letzter Kraft vom Sofa an den PC geschleppt. Jetzt krieche ich auf dem Zahnfleich zurück zum Sofa und bewege mich für den Rest des Tages nicht mehr von da weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.a.t. (16. Juli 2006)

@Adrenalino: Unterschreib ich alles bis auf die Beschilderung, die war eigentlich ok. Die Sollzeit fand ich auch arg knapp bemessen. Dann sollen halt die von der Langstrecke 15min eher losfahren. Bekommen andere Veranstalter ja auch gebacken. Ansonsten war es ein schönes Rennen.
ciao, matthias


----------



## wissefux (16. Juli 2006)

also mit beschilderung hatte ich persönlich kein problem, kannte ja die strecke auch ausreichend  
muß aber zugeben, dass ich an der ein oder anderen stelle mal nach schildern geschaut habe und diese durch meine versiffte brille auch recht spät gesehen habe ... kann mir daher durchaus vorstellen, dass es verfahrer gegeben hat.

zum gemeinsam start :
gut, mich hat es nicht betroffen. aber grundsätzlich finde ich es besser, wenn man sich während des rennens noch für die ein oder andere strecke entscheiden kann.
ich persönlich hätte heute die kurzstrecke genommen, aber das wußte ich zum glück ja eh schon vorher  
die karenzzeit zur langstrecke war sicher definitiv zu kurz und sicher hätte man da auch noch das ein oder andere mal gnade vor recht ergehen lassen können.
ist sicher noch verbesserungsfähig ...

jetzt betet lieber, dass es überhaupt noch ein nächstes mal gibt !


----------



## m.a.t. (16. Juli 2006)

wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt betet lieber, dass es überhaupt noch ein nächstes mal gibt !


 Was erlaube! Ok, ich bete.


----------



## Poppei (16. Juli 2006)

www.sportident.com

Dort gibts auch die Ergebnisse


----------



## Adrenalino (16. Juli 2006)

O.k, o.k, ich geb zu daß man im Eifer des Gefechts einiges übersieht, und wenn man dann noch dem Herdentrieb folgt und brav da lang fährt wo alle anderen lang fahren.....um dann zu merken daß es falsch ist.... .....nu ja, kann man vielleicht nicht komplett dem Veranstalter ankreiden.

Trotzdem ärgere ich mich über die verpasste Langstrecke   

Wollte vor meiner Transalp eigentlich keinen Mara mehr fahren - jetzt häng ich vielleicht doch noch den Keiler dran zwecks Frustbewältigung


----------



## trekkinger (16. Juli 2006)

Ich für meinen Teil fand die Beschilderung völlig ok. Bei meinem Tempo hatte ich aber auch genug Zeit zum aufpassen.




			
				wissefux schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt betet lieber, dass es überhaupt noch ein nächstes mal gibt !


Klaro bete ich  . Ich will nächstes Jahr zum zweiten Mal mitfahren.
Gibt es denn Grund zur Annahme, dass das Forstamt nicht mitspielen will?
Wäre sehr sehr schade.


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (17. Juli 2006)

Zur Beschilderung: Ich fand die, soweit ich sie gebraucht habe (kannte die Strecke ja eh), ganz in Ordnung. Der Verfahrer nach dem zweiten längeren Anstieg der Rossertrunde haben wir wohl ein paar netten Leuten zu verdanken, die die Markierung entfernt haben.   Gab es auch schon letztes Jahr, allerdings nicht so kurz vor dem Rennen. Daher sind wohl von den schnellen Mittel- und Langstrecklern einige anfangs falsch gefahren.

Zum Start: 





> - BITTE BITTE BITTE NÄCHSTES JAHR 60KM UND 90KM GETRENNT STARTEN LASSEN!!! Wenn man nicht ganz vorne stand beim Start hatte man auf der ersten Runde ganz schön gelitten. Boah, war das langsam teilweise.....


Eine frühere Startzeit als 11:30 war nicht möglich und die Starts mußten relativ zügig von der Bühne gehen, da die schnellsten Leute der Mittel- und Langstrecke sonst auf den Youngster-Lauf getroffen wären. Daher fand ich es bei der geringen Anzahl an Langstrecklern durchaus vertretbar, die zusammen zu starten. Und Staus gibt es wohl bei jedem Marathon auf den ersten Kilometern, wobei ich diesmal nie gestanden habe und auch eigentlich nur im ersten Trail bergab etwas aufgehalten wurde. Hab dadurch vieleicht 1 min verloren. Das halte ich für vertretbar, gerade im Vergleich zu anderen Veranstaltungen. 

Ansonsten merk ich heute morgen ganz schön meine Beine von der Mittelstrecke! Fand das ein prima Rennen bis auf meinen Platten in der zweiten Runde. Hat richtig Spaß gemacht!


----------



## wissefux (17. Juli 2006)

trekkinger schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es denn Grund zur Annahme, dass das Forstamt nicht mitspielen will?
> Wäre sehr sehr schade.



zumindest hat der veranstalter dieses thema vor dem start der kurzstrecke angesprochen. es stehen wohl verhandlungen mit dem forst an und die ganze veranstaltung gestern wurde wohl entsprechend vom forst beobachtet. es geht wohl hauptsächlich um das ausmaß der beschädigungen durch ein solches rennen ...


----------



## trekkinger (17. Juli 2006)

Na da hoffe ich mal, dass es gering ausfällt. *bet*


----------



## Adrenalino (17. Juli 2006)

> Eine frühere Startzeit als 11:30 war nicht möglich



Also jut, vielleicht aber wenigstens 11:15 Uhr für die Langstrecke?? Nächstesmal???

Gestanden hab ich ja auch nicht, es ging halt nur seeeeeehr langsam teilweise voran, vor allem auf den Trails der ersten Runde ( mein persönlicher Favorit ). Aber mein Gott, ich will hier jetzt nicht ein Fass aufmachen, es gibt wahrlich schlimmeres.

Natürlich werde ich auch beten daß dieses Rennen wieder statt finden darf!  

Meine schweren Beine lass ich mir jetzt beim Physio behandeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SaTiZ (17. Juli 2006)

schee wars. Allerdings war es viel schwerer als ich dachte, aber ich bin angekommen und das nicht als letzter  
Dann lasst uns alle mal hoffen, das es nächstes Jahr wieder ein Rennen gibt.

Viele Grüße
Sascha


----------



## trekkinger (17. Juli 2006)

SaTiZ schrieb:
			
		

> schee wars. Allerdings war es viel schwerer als ich dachte, aber ich bin angekommen und das nicht als letzter


So, so. Auf welcher Strecke warst Du wievielter?

Mein Vorhaben war das gleiche.


----------



## CCTaunus (17. Juli 2006)

Hallo erst einmal,

so, ich fand es war eine rundum gelungene Veranstaltung. Schöne - selbst bei der zweiten Runde - nicht langweilige Strecke. Dachte beim zweiten Mal hin und wieder: bist du hier tatsächlich vorhin lang gefahren oder hast du dich jetzt verfahren? 

Also, vielen Dank an die Orga und hoffentlich bis nächstes Jahr. Ihr habt einen tollen Job gemacht, auch wenn es gegen 16:30 Uhr keine Tomatensoße mehr gab.


----------



## Bierkiste (18. Juli 2006)

Servs,

war am So auch auf der Kurzstrecke unterwegs, und es hat Spaß gemacht  [Stolzmode=on]Bin sogar weit vor der ersten Dame ins Ziel![Stolzmode=off] 

Sollte es ein nächstes Mal geben, bin ich dann aber auf der Mittelstrecke anzutreffen (und mit Hardtail, nicht Fully)


Alles in allem eine gelungene Veranstaltung. Lediglich das Verfallsdatum meiner WerbeTicTacs ist bereits im April abgelaufen


----------



## blackbike__ (18. Juli 2006)

Bierkiste schrieb:
			
		

> [Stolzmode=on]Bin sogar weit vor der ersten Dame ins Ziel![Stolzmode=off]



   ich könnt ja auch glatt deine mama sein


----------



## SaTiZ (18. Juli 2006)

trekkinger schrieb:
			
		

> So, so. Auf welcher Strecke warst Du wievielter?


Kurzstrecke selbstverständlich 
In meiner AK war ich Vorletzter und Allgemeinen 170ster. Mein Ziel hab ich sogar übertroffen - ich konnte andere Flörsheimer hinter mier lassen  
Wir Wickerer werden meist als kriegerisches Bergvolk von Flörsheim bezeichnet 

Mein Respekt gilt allen die diese Strecke mehrmals gefahren sind   Ich muss wohl etwas mehr fahren


----------



## wissefux (22. Juli 2006)

bilder sind online


----------



## trekkinger (23. Juli 2006)

Schön! 

Und wo kann man sie jetzt für Entgelt in grösser bekommen?


----------



## trekkinger (27. Juli 2006)

Gibt es irgendwo noch mehr Fotos bzw. die vorhandenen im Grossformat zu beziehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bierkiste (28. Juli 2006)

blackbike schrieb:
			
		

> ich könnt ja auch glatt deine mama sein


Nur noch fünf Minuten, Mutti...


----------



## trekkinger (24. Februar 2007)

Cool. Die Taunustrails wird auch wieder 2007 geben. 

Ich freue mich schon!


----------



## caroka (24. Februar 2007)

@Trekki
Du scharrst ja schon mit den Hufen......


----------



## Frank (24. Februar 2007)

Gibbet schon nen Termin für 2007?


----------



## wissefux (24. Februar 2007)

Frank schrieb:


> Gibbet schon nen Termin für 2007?



na logo : 19.8.

planung ist im gange ...

infos wie immer hier. http://www.taunustrails.de/


----------



## Bierkiste (25. Februar 2007)

Weiß eigentlich einer warum dieses Jahr August und nicht Juli Termin ist?

Wollte nämlich am 17-19 August beim www.Highfield.de meine Kondition kaputtmachen, jetzt muß ich mich wohl (zugunsten TT) entscheiden  



Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trekkinger (25. Februar 2007)

caroka schrieb:


> @Trekki
> Du scharrst ja schon mit den Hufen......


Wie man's nimmt. 
Bei mir geht es sowieso nur darum anzukommen. Diesmal will ich es aber mit weniger Krämpfen schaffen.
Gut für mich, dass es erst im August stattfindet. So bin ich dann hoffentlich etwas trainierter als letztes Mal.


VG
Kai


----------



## wissefux (25. Februar 2007)

Bierkiste schrieb:


> Weiß eigentlich einer warum dieses Jahr August und nicht Juli Termin ist?
> 
> Wollte nämlich am 17-19 August beim www.Highfield.de meine Kondition kaputtmachen, jetzt muß ich mich wohl (zugunsten TT) entscheiden
> 
> ...



ist bewusst zum ende der sommerferien verlegt worden.
ist doch prima, wenn du dich zugunsten tt entscheidest


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (25. Februar 2007)

Im August ist einfach weniger los in der Region. Im Juli hast du ja mit Thalfang, Erbach und Wombach noch drei andere Rennen in der Region. Da ist es im August etwas ruhiger.


----------



## Bierkiste (25. Februar 2007)

Aha, arbeitet ihr etwa daran:


Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> [...], da wir ein kleineres Rennen sind und unser Gesamtkontingent von 600 Startern (meist 1/3 Kurzstrecke) noch nie restlos ausgeschöpft haben. Teilnehmerrekord von 2005 lag bei 580.[...]




Nun gut, denn bis im August (oder vorher schon in Limburg)!



Sascha


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (25. Februar 2007)

Na klar möchten wir mehr Teilnehmer erreichen. 
Im übrigen wäre ich dir dankbar, wenn du Sachen aus dem internen Forum auch dort beläßt und nicht öffentlich machst. Deshalb gibt es interne Foren!


----------

